# Business ideas



## Guest (Jan 30, 2010)

Anyone with good SA business ideas out there?


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Gonealongtime said:


> Anyone with good SA business ideas out there?


Yes, how much are you offering?


----------



## ROKZY (Feb 25, 2009)

Daxk said:


> Yes, how much are you offering?


(Don't think the question is about moonshine or ladies Daxk )


----------

